#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  'The increasing inflation rate' is the ultimate taboo of Sri Lanka!

## Adiza

In recent years, our country has shown the rise in the price of essential things, particularly food and oil. Central bank is taking measures to maintain the price stability. But it still growing day by day. Middle class and lower class people struggle to manage their daily expenses.This problem questions the survival of most people. 


Suggest some ways we can overcome this problem.

----------


## Moana

> In recent years, our country has shown the rise in the price of essential things, particularly food and oil. Central bank is taking measures to maintain the price stability. But it still growing day by day. Middle class and lower class people struggle to manage their daily expenses.This problem questions the survival of most people. 
> 
> 
> Suggest some ways we can overcome this problem.


 the underlying inflation in the economy, continued to follow the declining trend exhibited since September 2017 the only way is to contribute from our side as a citizen

----------

